# A new 7-string prog rock/metal instrumental video from my band. Yay or nay?



## Tanttu (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi folks!

My band has been without a singer for a while now but we keep coming up with new stuff and decided to record something. This time the 'something' is a song called 'A Journey Through Time'. Since it came out pretty nice for a home recording, I though I'd share it with you guys. 

Somehow a smoke machine got involved so we shot a video in our rehearsal studio to go with the song. 



Don't hesitate to comment, I'm happy to answer any questions and hopefully you'll enjoy!  As I said, we're currently looking for a new singer so feel free to spread the word and let us know if you'd happen to know anyone...


----------



## MattThePenguin (Feb 10, 2015)

love that snare!


----------



## Tanttu (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Matt,

Agreed, I think it works and we're getting better tracking drums song by song. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## weirdoku (Feb 13, 2015)

Reminds me of Dream Theatre. Which I like.


----------



## Tanttu (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice to hear you like it, weirdoku! There surely are similar elements to it.


----------



## rose61 (Mar 13, 2015)

I think it works and we're getting better tracking drums song by song.





____________________________
:*RosE*:


----------



## Q247 (Apr 5, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## BogdanDST (Jun 23, 2015)

The chorus-y bit at 1:10 kinda reminds me of DT meets Omnium Gatherum. Cool!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 23, 2015)

This is excellent stuff! Very Circus Maximus-ish, which I love. Where can we buy your music?!


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 13, 2015)

yay! I want to hear some new stuff!


----------



## DragonGuitar (Dec 8, 2015)

Really good! Definitely reminds me of a dream theater epic, like in the presence of enemies pt. 1 kind of.


----------

